# Another continuation – Should I be surprised?



## ginocox (Dec 21, 2014)

I had another hearing scheduled at the Central Labour Court. Another opportunity to break out the suit and fight for truth, justice and equality. Once again, the respondents failed to show. Once again, the court granted them another continuance, leaving me to cool my heels for three hours with my translator and a lawyer who volunteered to represent me pro bono. I fear the lawyer is more frustrated with me than with the court. I’m from Malibu, California, part of the old Wild West. Malibu is a stretch of beachfront homes on one side of PCH and horse ranches on the other. Can anyone blame me for being a cowboy and wanting to win the battles we can fight rather than fighting the battles we can win?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ginocox said:


> I had another hearing scheduled at the Central Labour Court. Another opportunity to break out the suit and fight for truth, justice and equality. Once again, the respondents failed to show. Once again, the court granted them another continuance, leaving me to cool my heels for three hours with my translator and a lawyer who volunteered to represent me pro bono. I fear the lawyer is more frustrated with me than with the court. I’m from Malibu, California, part of the old Wild West. Malibu is a stretch of beachfront homes on one side of PCH and horse ranches on the other. Can anyone blame me for being a cowboy and wanting to win the battles we can fight rather than fighting the battles we can win?


As foreigners we are fighting battles that even John Wayne would walk away from I think. The law will always favor the local citizen here in Asia with very few ways to win.
I'm living in the Philippines and it's just about the same way here too..

PS. I use to run PCH years ago going to and from the old Sea Lyon Restaurant in Malibu. Great memories!


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Jet Lag, even though you're a Mod here I think you're information is a little more than off base.

While the thai court system may be flawed (due to various reasons), most definitely Family Court, AND Labor Court are pretty above board by the book places where foreigners are NOT treated differently than thaiz at all..

I've seen foreigners go thru Labor Court with valid complaints against a former employer and walk away with what they were entitiled to under the law.. It's the same in Family Court. I've see thai/foreign couples divorce and agree to custody of their children with the children's best interest put way before the wants of either party...

It is my experience that Criminal Court and Civil Court are another kettle of fish but both Labor and Family court seem to all play above board... 

IF indeed the O/P has a valid labor dispute with their current or former employer I'd advise them to just stick with their guns and wait it out. They'll get their "day in court" eventually...


----------

